# Gaggia Classic - inconsistent water flow and weak steam



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello gurus,

I have a pre 2015 Gaggia Classic which has been used regularly by my housemate for the last 1.5 years. Admittedly he doesn't know much about coffee machines, so it was probably not maintained well. Today I descaled the machine and realised the water flow was like this.

At other times it felt like the water could not come out (fees like low pressure or it couldn't pump).

On top of that the steam seems quite weak. I can't make the milk whirl properly anymore even though there is still steam coming through.

Is it fixable? Any suggestion is greatly appreciated ?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

have you tried to remove shower screen at all?

Coffee builds up behinds it and leads to that in picture.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As above, remove the shower screen and the dispersion block behind and thoroughly clean. If you try running hot water from the steam arm , do you get a good steady stream of water ?


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Has your mate cleaned it at all while they're had it? Like back flushing with or without cleaner?

Seems from the picture its just really bunged up hence the spraying instead of shower flow. Looks as well that water is coming through the screw hole? Is that screw loose?


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi all, yes I don't think it has been cleaned at all for the last 1.5 years. We'll try cleaning the shower screen

However does that explain my problem with the steam wand? That I can't get decent steam from there anymore. I can see steam coming out from there but it appears it's not strong enough to make the milk whirl properly to make the latte milk.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Okigen said:


> Hi all, yes I don't think it has been cleaned at all for the last 1.5 years. We'll try cleaning the shower screen
> 
> However does that explain my problem with the steam wand? That I can't get decent steam from there anymore. I can see steam coming out from there but it appears it's not strong enough to make the milk whirl properly to make the latte milk.


 When you clean the shower screen best to try and remove the dispersion block as well as suggested by El carajillo. You may find that it will be very stuck after no cleaning (mine was). If you do a cleaning back flush first it will get most of the dirt out. Then remove the shower plate and hopefully the dispersion plate will come out easily.

As for the steam arm not sure about that one. Again if no maintenance it could be very scaled up in the steam valve and possibly arm (depending if you're in a hard water area). Would be worth doing a descale at same time and make sure to pump some of the descaler out the steam arm (steam valve open, both brew and steam buttons ON).

Hopefully should all be solved with a good clean!


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Just noticed in your first post one of the cap head screws is loose on the grouphead/case bit?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

If the machine hasn't been looked after then i guess the steam wand is gunged up with baked-on milk - or scale.

Get a 12mm spanner, remove the wand and soak it in hot water and or some descaler and see if you can blow through it to clean it.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

MartinB said:


> If the machine hasn't been looked after then i guess the steam wand is gunged up with baked-on milk - or scale.
> 
> Get a 12mm spanner, remove the wand and soak it in hot water and or some descaler and see if you can blow through it to clean it.


 Then poke a pin or unfolded paperclip up the hole to dislodge stuck scale.


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you, we'll try to do a deep clean in the next two days and report back. One more question, what is the dispersion block?

On a brighter note, my housemate after 2 days without coffee has asked me which machine he should buy as the replacement, to which I gladly suggested a new Silvia ?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The dispersion block is the cylinder thing behind the shower screen in the middle of the group. It'll be hard to remove if its been there a while. Partly because it gets stuck and partly because the head gasket helps keep it there.

If a good cleanout doesn't help, a pump replacement may be the solution.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Okigen said:


> Thank you, we'll try to do a deep clean in the next two days and report back. One more question, what is the dispersion block?


 If the dispersion block is stuck in position after you remove the two hex head bolts you need to find a long bolt (40mm or longer) the same thread as the shower screen screw. You then screw the longer bolt in the shower screen screw hole to pull the dispersion plate out. If you look for youtube vids you will find pics of the group head.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

ratty said:


> If the dispersion block is stuck in position after you remove the two hex head bolts you need to find a long bolt (40mm or longer) the same thread as the shower screen screw. You then screw the longer bolt in the shower screen screw hole to pull the dispersion plate out. If you look for youtube vids you will find pics of the group head.


 A good clean (backslash with deturgent) prior to trying this usually shifts it. If not then try the above.


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi all,
Thank you everyone for your advice. Happy to report that after cleaning the shower screen, dispersion plate (took a lot of time to pull it out but Ratty's trick worked), and steam wand, things have gone back to normal.
Regarding the steam wand, I can see the steam coming out and it looks fine, but I still can't make the milk whirl properly. It might be the case of my skills being quite rusty after 2 years not using the machine though. I'll give it a couple of days more and report back.


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

Update - after a few days of practicing I can make proper latte now, so definitely the earlier problem was due to my rusty technique.

Overall happy to conclude that the problem has been solved by a deep clean. Thank you everyone for helping us sorting it out.

Stay safe and happy coffee making!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

There may have been a small piece of scale partly blocking the steam wand, that has since been pushed out. But seriously, glad it's all fine now


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Ref the steaming , does it have a modified wand OR the original Pannarelo= metal tube with black plastic nozzle ?

If it is the latter it needs dismantling& cleaning paying particular attention to the fine groove at the top which admits air.


----------

